# Another Cover



## deepvee16 (Jan 27, 2014)

We got another cover from Camping World. They were "on sale". There were two to choose from . Not able to distinquish any significant difference in quality, we chose the the less expensive which is the "Pro Series". I think the other is Ultimate. The salesman said he didn't have any feedback from customer's on either cover. As such, he suggested going with the lower priced cover and buy the 3-year extended warranty. Which we did.

Knowing these things barely will last 3 years, we bought the warranty for our last cover. But, I dropped the ball and didn't get it back in time.

Something of interest; This new cover is dark, almost black, and the roof is a charcoal grey. Whereas the old covers were light brown with a white roof. I notice that the interior of the trailer is significantly warmer because of that.

I wonder if that can be a problem. Has anyone else had experience with these new dark colored covers?

Thanks


----------



## GodFather2u (Nov 18, 2013)

Because of the dark colors always absorbed the heat, I always went with white colored top and light colored sides


----------



## tomhank (Nov 5, 2021)

The sun, as well as harmful UV rays, are blocked by the windshield cover. It's similar to a heavy-duty sunscreen for your RV's belongings. You don't have to be concerned about the leather seats drying out and cracking. It will stop this from occuring. One thing that strikes me about this device is how simple it is to set up. Although it is not a little windshield cover, I was able to install it in a matter of minutes by myself.


----------

